# No 12v system. Fixed thanks everyone



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I was messing with the reversing camera and DVD the other day and then left it I think as I'd found it.
Anyway, a couple of days later I went in with the manual etc to have another play. Both batteries flat!. It was on hook-up all the time and the charger was switched on. I think the charger may have died, as all the switches & fuses are in order. None of the lighting now works inside. I do have 240v OK.
The power On/Off LED on the control panel does not work nor any of the other controls. It displays low battery only and you cannot address anything else on the control panel. It's an AC200 control unit by the way on an Autotrail Cheyenne 2005.
I recharged both batteries and still no 12v anywhere. Does anyone have any other suggestions please?


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi,

When you say both batteries does this refer to two leisure batteries or vehicle and leisure battery?

For the batteries to go flat in a few days you would have to have had a significant drain (unless they are at the end of their life). You didn't leave the reversing camera or DVD switched on? 

Would there be a fuse within the control unit that could have blown?

It just seems a big coincidence that the charger dies a AND the batteries go flat that quickly, so I would expect a common cause. Just can't think of one! 
:roll: 

Sorry, not very helpful.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Pieterv, I meant vehicle battery and Leisure battery (85Ah)
I dont think I left anything on but I'm not sure. I had to recharge with an external charger as the control panel wouldn't function properly.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Barry, are you sure you have checked all fuses?
Does yours have a 50amp fuse under the bonnet, it did in my Hymer.
Do you get some 12v when the engine is running?


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

When you say you have 240v in the van are you sure? Have you tested that? It could be the fuse in the plug in the house that's blown or a wire popped out in the hook up lead plugs. I suppose you've checked your vans MCB's but the RCD can sometimes appear to be not tripped when in fact it's tripped. You reset the RCD by switching it fully off and then fully on again.

Bob


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi guy's, I have checked every fuse including the one's adjacent to the batteries. I have checked the hook up lead fuse also the supply to it. I have checked the Sargeant unit switches plus the RCD cut-out etc.
When you switch on the 12v charger on the unit the switch illuminates & I hear the fan start. I definitely have 240v (Fridge/Microwave work)
What I noticed this morning was the control panel above the door which doesn't switch off or on is tweeting every 3 seconds & there is a message Which scrolls horizontally to the left displaying "vehicle battery dangerously low" this scrolls one character for every tweet every three seconds.
This control panel normally has to be switched on each time you hook up, the button lights when On, this doesn't work now.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Have you checked the battery terminal clamps Barry?


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes mate, taken them of & cleaned them then re-fitted all clean & tight


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

can you check the battery voltage first with the battery disconnected then with thw battery connected but off hook up then with hook up on. First and second reading should be about 12.7v if fully charged and the third should be about 13.5v. This will tell us a bit about the state of the battery and what the charger's doing. Also try measuring the voltage with the engine running as the battery should charge from the engine too.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Clodhopper, hereare the readings:-

No Hook up Engine off	
Vehicle Battery 
12.92V 
Leisure Battery
12.81V

Engine Running 
Vehicle Battery 
14.37V	
Leisure Battery
14.05V

Engine off Hook up on 
Vehicle Battery 
13.17V	
Leisure Battery
13.67V


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

OK so now you know your batteries and charging circuits are absolutely fine. 
If you look behind the driver passenger seats if it is the same as my tracker you will find a removable section of floor. Underneath is a bunch of fuses that relate to the Sargent unit. off hand i'm not sure what there all for but check them out. 
Failing that it looks like a problem sargant may be able to help you further with assuming an AC200 is a sargent unit

Bob


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Bob, I'll have a look round their. I have PM'd Sargent and I will contact my dealer tomorrow, I have a few days left on my extended warranty.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Good job you have an extended warranty,the Sargent control panel is not cheap,having just picked up on this thread it sounds like is has failed.

I have seen at least 2 members on here with the same problem and it was replaced under warranty.It could be just coincidence that you were working on the reversing camera,or you could have inadvertantly shorted something out,but then I would have expected a blown fuse.

I think you are doing the right thing in contacting your dealer,sorry couldn't be of much help.


----------



## 122058 (Apr 5, 2009)

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=site:www.sargentltd.co.uk&meta=

running that link or simply putting site:www.sargentltd.co.uk throws up a variety of pdf documents relating to various control panels, specs and fault finding guides.. I dunno if any are any use or not..


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Wolfy


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Barry i have sent you a PM

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi everyone, Ian Sargent PM'd me and gave me a suggestion which took all of 1 minute to carry out.
Problem solved.
The control unit had got confused and was stuck in a strange cycle, after Ian's directions I removed the front cover then 2 screws before pulling the unit out. At the back was a 20 way ribbon cable which supplies the data. I removed this for 20 seconds then replaced it and all was well.
I have to thank Ian publicly for his kindness and effort on a Sunday evening to take the trouble to sort it for me.
Thanks to eveyone else who tried tohelp also.
very happy Barry


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Excellent result Barry,

Thanks for the update,

How fortunate we are to have members on here who are manufacturers,suppliers,professionals etc...

That info from Sargent has saved you a lot of hassle,and it could potentially save others with a similar problem a lot of money.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Glad to hear you are sorted.

I have only just seen this post and would have suggested you removing control panel and disconnecting for 30 secs and then re-connecting. 

I had this happen to me on a previous Cheyenned with EC200 charger. But have also had a control panel fail completely and of course was out of warranty so had to pay a large sum for a new control panel.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

That's easy to say now Rita


----------

